# Hunters Choice Proposed Change in ND Regulations



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

What is you opinion on the proposed change in the ND duck hunting regulation??

.........................................................................................................

*GAME AND FISH ADVISORY BOARD: N.D. explores simpler duck regs
'Hunter's Choice' trial would include five Central Flyway states
By Brad Dokken
Herald Staff Writer*

CAVALIER, N.D. - Pending approval from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, waterfowl hunters in North Dakota and a handful of other Central Flyway states will have simpler duck hunting regulations this fall.

Waterfowl managers in the Central Flyway are proposing a "Hunter's Choice" bag limit plan. Basically an aggregate limit, the plan would eliminate the limited "season within a season" hunters now face for less abundant duck species such as pintails and canvasbacks.

Pintail and canvasback hunting last year, for example, was limited to 39 days within the Central Flyway's 74-day waterfowl season.

Mike Johnson, migratory game bird management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in Bismarck, explained the Hunter's Choice concept Tuesday night during the department's spring Advisory Board meeting. Game and Fish holds the meetings twice a year in each of the state's eight Advisory Board districts.

According to Johnson, the proposal would allow hunters to shoot five ducks daily in one of two categories. In the "aggregate category" of less abundant ducks, one of those birds could be either a hen mallard, or a pintail or a canvasback. Including hen mallards in the category would reduce the harvest of the less-abundant pintails and canvasbacks.

Other species restrictions could be in place for birds such as redheads, scaup or wood ducks, Johnson said.

In the category of abundant ducks, hunters could shoot five birds of such species as teal, wigeon or mallards, but only one of those mallards could be a hen.

Johnson said the proposal would make the regulations less complex and eliminate the risk of hunters accidentally shooting a pintail or canvasback in the closed season. They could shoot that first duck without fear of violating the regulations.

Johnson said the Hunter's Choice proposal would be a three-year trial in the Central Flyway. He said surveys indicate North Dakota hunters dislike closed seasons and would prefer Hunter's Choice regulations.

"I don't really regard this as a major change, but it could be a change from the way we've done business in the past," Johnson said.

Within the Central Flyway, North Dakota, South Dakota, Wyoming, Texas and Kansas would offer the Hunter's Choice limits in the trial, Johnson said.

What happens next will depend on whether the Fish and Wildlife Service approves the plan when it sets the waterfowl season frameworks this summer.

"If things go well, we're hoping to give this a shot starting this year," Johnson said


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I like the idea


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Me too


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not sure I understand what they are proposing. Anyone have some clarigication on what they actually intend to change and how it would then be structured?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what it is for ND.....

The Central flyway is proposing a 3 year test on these 2 options for Central Flyway states for next year.

Season within a Season.....what we have now.

Hunter's Choice.....The total bag limit of ducks would be equivalent to the mallard limit.Given the same federal framework as this year....The limit would be 5 per day of which only 1 could be a pintail,canvasback or hen mallard.The other 4 could be drake mallards or any legal cobination of species.

5 states would be in each category.

Hunter's Choice.....ND,SD,Kan,Texas, and Wy.

Season within a Season.....Mon,Neb,Okl,New Mex,and Col.

Each state would be paired with another in the other category based on pintail harvest.ND would be paired with Col.

The Central Flyway will ask USFW to adopt this plan at the Service Regulations Committee meeting in June


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too think it's a good idea.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm all for any plan that involves a limit smaller than 6.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Lower the limit to 4.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

So the choice is the one duck can be either a hen mallard or a limited species?

I think that it is reasonable to give that a trial period at least.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I like it. Much simpler than before. :beer:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I've been for dropping the limit to 4, but I think I like this even better. With a limit of 4 people could just blaze away, only half their mallards needed to be drakes. This way it will make people take a good look before they shoot, especially early season when we are slaughtering our own nesting hens.

Actually I think its pretty ballzy to put a limit of 1 hen out there and I'm shocked its actually on the table......But I love it.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hunters Choice is a great idea. I especially like 1 hen mallard. It allows for a mistake, but forces you to pick drakes - the way it should be.

Hydro.


----------

